# Voici un planning qui ne respecte aucun des besoins de l'enfant!



## liline17 (15 Septembre 2022)

cette annonce fait froid dans le dos, cette enfant voit elle ses parents, as t elle du temps pour se poser? 

Bonjour je recherche une nounou pour ma fille du lundi au vendredi de 5h15 a 7h30 et ensuite la déposer à la crèche.
Je recherche également une garde pour le lundi mardi vendredi soir de 19h15 a 21h45 et le samedi après midi ou en soirée horaire a définir .
Je souhaiterais trouver quelqu'un qui serait intéressé pour les deux gardes ça serait plus facile pour la petite.
Après si vous êtes intéressés soit pour la garde seulement du matin ou celle du soir me le dire aussi .
Me contacter en PV je reste à votre disposition pour toutes informations..


----------



## Louanne (15 Septembre 2022)

😑 ah oui quand même... certains employeurs ne doutent de rien...


----------



## caninou (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Peut-être est-ce une infirmière à domicile. Ma belle-sœur faisait ce travail, elle commençait  sa tournée le matin vers 6h00 et finissait vers 10 heures et reprenait le soir vers 18h00 /19h00 jusqu'à 21h00/21h30. Cette enfant est peut-être avec sa maman l'après midi et ne va en crèche que le matin. Certain métiers ont des horaires atypiques. D'ailleurs, je pense que cette maman cherche plutôt une nounou à domicile et non une assistante maternelle. En général les infirmières à domicile se tournent vers ce type d'accueil.


----------



## Nounousand02 (16 Septembre 2022)

Oui caninou tu as raison j'ai un acceuil comme ceci mes PE sont en maison de retraite . Je peut commencer à 6h au plus tôt et peut finir à 21h au plus tard . En respectant bien les 11h de repos entre 2. ce sont des gardes périscolaires


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

vous avez vu que c'était 6 jours par semaine? 
L'enfant doit être épuisé à ce rythme là


----------



## caninou (16 Septembre 2022)

Oui certainement, mais ont-elles le choix ? C'est pour cela qu'elles favorisent l'accueil à domicile, avec ce type d'accueil l'enfant n'est pas réveillé à 5h30, il continue sa nuit même si maman va travailler.  C'est un métier difficile, ma belle sœur travaillait parfois 7jours/7 quand une de ses collègues était absente. Elles sont indépendantes donc travaillent pratiquement tous les jours de la semaine et les CP c'est un miracle quand elles arrivent à les prendre, elles font des prises de sang très tôt le matin court dans les labo, font les soins des personnes âgés....Elles court toute la matinée et le soir, franchement je ne les juge pas et même je suis admirative et je me vois mal leur dire "votre enfant le pauvre, il subit votre rythme de travail" et puis il y a des moments libres dans la journée, comme les après midi où l'enfant peut se reposer et profiter de sa maman .


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

je ne pense pas qu'elle soit infirmière, car les infirmières ne commencent pas à 5h30, elles ne travaillent pas 100h par semaine non plus, et puis, le plus souvent, elles le précisent dans l'annonce, la maman cherche une AM, pas quelqu'un à domicile


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounousand02, il a quel âge l’enfant que tu accueilles si ses parents sont en maison de retraite ? 🤪


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Très en forme caro35 dès le matin. C'est l'air Breton 😁


----------



## Caro35 (16 Septembre 2022)

Oui il fait frais ce matin !


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Mais sous un beau soleil ☀️


----------



## Nany88 (16 Septembre 2022)

Les infirmière il me semble travaille 12h par jours et ont 3 jrs de repos, j'ai travailler avaec une infirmière


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

oui, c'est bien ce que je vois passer, en général, c'est sur 3 jours, pas 6 comme sur l'annonce


----------



## Nounousand02 (16 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 . La petite va avoir 6 ans en décembre safais 2 ans que je la garde . J' ai m'a niece aussi en acceuil de 3 ans c'est pareil maman infirmière.ces horaires sont 7h 19h je la garde jusqu'à 6 jours sur 7 des fois car je la récupère tous les midi à l'école donc si maman travaille le mercredi et le samedi dans la même semaine je l'ai 6 jours sur 7 comme cette semaine d'ailleurs.


----------



## Nounousand02 (16 Septembre 2022)

Mon planning de cette semaine : 
Enfant 5 ans :
Lundi: 7h 8h45+ 11h30 13h30 
Mardi : 6h 8h45 + 11h30 13h30 
Mercredi : 8h30 19h45
Jeudi 11h30 13h30+ 16h45 21h.
Vendredi 11h30 13h30.
Enfant 3ans :
Lundi: 6h45 8h45+ 11h30 13h30
Mardi :6h45 8h45 + 11h30 13h30
Mercredi: 13h 20h
Jeudi : 11h30 13h30 + 16h45 20h
Vendredi : 11h30 13h30+ 16h45 20h
Samedi : 11h30 20h.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Et bien tout dépend de la profession de cette maman 
Elle est peut être seule à élever sa petite

Perso quand j'ai eu ma première fille j'étais maman solo et c'était une vraie galère pour moi

Je pouvais travailler de 9h00 à 19h00 ou de 10h00 à 20h30 
Avec 1 heure de trajet 
Et je travaillais le samedi, tous les fériés et les dimanche de décembre 
Les joies du commerce 

Mes 2 heures de pose déjeuner ne me permettait pas de rentrer manger à la maison 

Je n'ai pas vue ma fille grandir mais je n'avais pas le choix il fallait bien payer les factures 

NNe jugeons pas à la hâte sans connaître le cas de cette maman


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Septembre 2022)

une collègue avait une garde bien pire, des parents qui était musiciens professionnelle et l'enfant était gardé 7j7 jusqu'à 21h et parfois + la collègue faisait ces heures respectives à partir de 7h je crois jusqu'à 17h30 ou 18h puis une babysiter  pour le reste du temps jusqu'à son entrée à l'école ou l'école prenait le relais de la collègue mais baby siter continuait... l'enfant était très timide introvertie ne jouait pas parlait pas...


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

nounousand, la petite arriverai à 5h15 du lundi au vendredi, 3 jours par semaine, elle repart de chez nounou à 20h45, et il y a aussi le samedi, ton planning est moins chargé


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Et en plus déposer l'enfant à la crèche !!! elle rêve là ? enfin si elle trouve une bonne poire tant mieux pour elle ...


----------



## Nounousand02 (16 Septembre 2022)

Oui mon planning est moin charger depuis qu'elles vont à l'école


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

non, nounousand, tu te trompes, commencer à 5h15 tous les jours, ce n'est pas du tout pareil que le tien, et le soir, c'est aussi plus tard


----------



## Nounousand02 (16 Septembre 2022)

Ah non bien sur liline  je dis pas que c'est le même que le mien de planning ,fort heureusement je n accepterais pas un planning g comme celui ci et empatir ma vie de famille . Déjà la c'est limite limite ,  juste que beaucoup d'enfant sont la plupart du temps chez nounou plus que chez eux malheureusement .


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un choix délibéré de la part des parents de laisser leur enfant autant de temps chez son AM

Les parents n'ont souvent pas d'autre solution malheureusement 

Après je ne dis pas que c'est le cas de tous. 
certains sont contents de passer le moins de temps possible avec leur progéniture 
Bah oui c'est fatiguant... 😂 

On le voit bien à l'approche des vacances d'été quand on donne nos dates de vacances 
3 semaines ???? 
Mais comment je vais faire


----------

